# Pumpkin bread cooling.  Need quick advice!



## worktogthr (Nov 21, 2016)

So I made a couple of loaves of pumpkin chocolate chip bread.  It's a recipe I have used a bunch of times before.  In the past I let it cool completely on a wire rack which usually took a couple of hours.  I would then slice it (or sometimes not) and store in an airtight container (not in the fridge) and it would stay moist and delicious for 4-5 days.   Problem is... It's already late and I want to go to bed.  Can it sit on the counter overnight without any ill effects?  I get up fairly early, around 5:45 and I can cover it up then.  Thanks so much for any advice you can give me.

-Chris


----------



## disco (Nov 21, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> So I made a couple of loaves of pumpkin chocolate chip bread. It's a recipe I have used a bunch of times before. In the past I let it cool completely on a wire rack which usually took a couple of hours. I would then slice it (or sometimes not) and store in an airtight container (not in the fridge) and it would stay moist and delicious for 4-5 days. Problem is... It's already late and I want to go to bed. Can it sit on the counter overnight without any ill effects? I get up fairly early, around 5:45 and I can cover it up then. Thanks so much for any advice you can give me.
> 
> -Chris


Cover it with a dry tea towel and get some sleep!


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 21, 2016)

Disco said:


> Cover it with a dry tea towel and get some sleep!



Thanks so much Disco!  You saved me a couple hours sleep.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 21, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> So I made a couple of loaves of pumpkin chocolate chip bread. It's a recipe I have used a bunch of times before. In the past I let it cool completely on a wire rack which usually took a couple of hours. I would then slice it (or sometimes not) and store in an airtight container (not in the fridge) and it would stay moist and delicious for 4-5 days. Problem is... It's already late and I want to go to bed. Can it sit on the counter overnight without any ill effects? I get up fairly early, around 5:45 and I can cover it up then. Thanks so much for any advice you can give me.
> 
> -Chris


Just send it to me, I'll take care of it for you!


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> So I made a couple of loaves of pumpkin chocolate chip bread. It's a recipe I have used a bunch of times before. In the past I let it cool completely on a wire rack which usually took a couple of hours. I would then slice it (or sometimes not) and store in an airtight container (not in the fridge) and it would stay moist and delicious for 4-5 days. Problem is... It's already late and I want to go to bed. Can it sit on the counter overnight without any ill effects? I get up fairly early, around 5:45 and I can cover it up then. Thanks so much for any advice you can give me.
> 
> -Chris


Chris you have to know by now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  







Recipes are for sharing

Happy T-Day Bud

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 23, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Just send it to me, I'll take care of it for you!


Its on its way! haha


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 23, 2016)

tropics said:


> Chris you have to know by now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha I broke the cardinal rule!  There are some pics of it here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...kept-me-busy-just-wanted-to-share-some-photos

Happy thanksgiving to you too!


----------

